# Crysis Warhead Game Revealed



## malware (Jun 4, 2008)

Two days ago, Crytek published information that it will no longer patch Crysis for "a good reason". Apparantly the good reason is now believed to be called Crysis Warhead, the second game in the Crysis trilogy. If you try to visit Crytek's home page, a teaser image of Crysis Warhead will appear before the actual page, dropping a hint at what's imminent. No other details, such as platforms or a release date, have been unveiled. It's only an image at the moment, but more information will follow sooner or later.





*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 4, 2008)

That's cool, unexpected, at least to me. I wonder (and hope) if it will be natively dx10 this time round.


----------



## cdawall (Jun 4, 2008)

i wonder if it will run better than crysis


----------



## DaMulta (Jun 4, 2008)

I hope it's not like farcry where none of the extras came to pc....


----------



## vega22 (Jun 4, 2008)

i wonder if they will blame the pirates when it doesnt sell


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jun 4, 2008)

str8 dx10 ... hope it doesnt rape my pc.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 4, 2008)

i hope it picks up were crysis left off i have when they dont finish things


----------



## erocker (Jun 4, 2008)

I hope it's not some cut down port to a game console.  I am ready for the sequel!


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jun 4, 2008)

It better run the same or BETTER than the original Crysis. I'm not upgrading my system AGAIN for another Crytek game.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jun 4, 2008)

This is completely unexpected for me considering i never played the first one. Even more surprising is that its a trilogy. 

All i gotta say is it better be a lot more optimized than the first one.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 4, 2008)

I hope that the story line is a whole lot better. 
And that it runs great!


----------



## GJSNeptune (Jun 4, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> This is completely unexpected for me considering i never played the first one. Even more surprising is that its a trilogy.
> 
> All i gotta say is it better be a lot more optimized than the first one.



Why the hell did you post a reply? "I never played it, but I'm so surprised! I hope it runs better than its predecessor (that I never played)."

And everyone knew it was a trilogy. Crysis came out late summer last year. Only makes sense that the next installment comes out around a year later.

I hope it's longer.


----------



## lemonadesoda (Jun 4, 2008)

Let's hope they improve the engine, and when the last chapter of the trilogy is released, they have a YET BETTER engine that will run *all* episodes. On optimised engine, select the chapter you want to play from the main menu, and "go".  Even better if the chapters were properly integrated for a smooth storyline.

Or is this evolution only a "string and bandaid" patch to a bugged engine, that gets erstatz repairs, but is not properly fixed and improved.

Anyway, the news is interesting. Basically, they have taken the "debugging" team from Crysis and moved them over to the Warhead development team... why? Because it is riddled with bugs. And they cant launch until the obvious ones are repaired.


----------



## Urbklr (Jun 4, 2008)

Oh my goodness, this made my day!....I'm excited.

This will be using the Cryengine2 the same as Crysis, so it will run the same, or better, and look just as good....or better

Edit: Wow....look at the amount of people viewing this thread


----------



## jurrasstoil (Jun 4, 2008)

GJSNeptune said:


> And everyone knew it was a trilogy. Crysis came out late summer last year. Only makes sense that the next installment comes out around a year later.


Like the Half-Life Episodes... no, wait...

Hope they have some nice plot coming, don't care about new fancy graphics. The cliffhanger did his job quite well  I wanna return to the island and kick some alien ass.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jun 4, 2008)

GJSNeptune said:


> Why the hell did you post a reply? "I never played it, but I'm so surprised! I hope it runs better than its predecessor (that I never played)."
> 
> And everyone knew it was a trilogy. Crysis came out late summer last year. Only makes sense that the next installment comes out around a year later.
> 
> I hope it's longer.



Why the hell did you bother replying to me if what you had to offer is just as worthless as what I did?

Obviously everyone didnt know it was a trilogy as from the way i see it, fall into the everyone category and therefore didnt know about it. Had I known about it, then id be inclined to agree with the second part of your sentence. And from the post above me, HL didnt come out a year later either. Not even Halo. Assassin's Creed will probably take a few years too. And the game isnt even made yet. They just announced that it will be in the works. 

Why the hell did you post a reply? "I hope it's longer." What FPS have you seen that last longer than 7-10hrs?

Edit: For the record, I did play it. Ran like shit, uninstalled it. Good enough reason for you to post my $0.02?


----------



## UnkAsn93 (Jun 4, 2008)

Cool! I haven't played the original, but I think I will, then I'll get this one...


----------



## niko084 (Jun 4, 2008)

Well, fair enough but hopefully they do this one a little better off the start...


----------



## jbunch07 (Jun 4, 2008)

looks nice.
crysis was a great game! im sure the sequel will be tons of fun as well.
but i had no idea it would be a trilogy.


----------



## shoman24v (Jun 4, 2008)

And a lot of momo's thought it was so they can make a console version


----------



## GJSNeptune (Jun 4, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Why the hell did you bother replying to me if what you had to offer is just as worthless as what I did?



You should read past the first line of my post.



CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Obviously everyone didnt know it was a trilogy as from the way i see it, fall into the everyone category and therefore didnt know about it. Had I known about it, then id be inclined to agree with the second part of your sentence.And from the post above me, HL didnt come out a year later either. Not even Halo. Assassin's Creed will probably take a few years too. And the game isnt even made yet. They just announced that it will be in the works.



You really think they haven't started developing the game? What do you think they've been doing for a year (and after Crysis went gold)?



CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Why the hell did you post a reply? "I hope it's longer." What FPS have you seen that last longer than 7-10hrs?



Oh, you _did_ read past the first line of my post. Too bad I didn't skip the first line of yours. Thank you for admitting your post was useless though.

It's been awhile, but FEAR and Doom III come to mind.



CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Edit: For the record, I did play it. Ran like shit, uninstalled it. Good enough reason for you to post my $0.02?



For the record:


CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Considering i never played the first one.



Guess that makes you a liar. And Crysis runs great for me.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jun 4, 2008)

The reason why i stated i never played the first one is because i never really got that far into the game. Thus, not really playing the game cause its too damn buggy. 

Last I checked, I beat all the FEAR games in under 10 hrs.


----------



## Urbklr (Jun 4, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> For the record, I did play it. Ran like shit, uninstalled it. Good enough reason for you to post my $0.02?



How did it run like shit?....


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jun 4, 2008)

Urbklr911 said:


> How did it run like shit?....



Under 20 FPS. No AA/AF. CPU and video card overclocked.


----------



## DrPepper (Jun 4, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Under 20 FPS. No AA/AF. CPU and video card overclocked.



I thought it ran rather well at 1680 x 1050 all high 30 fps on a 8800 GT no AA. I think that because no one has the specs to run it all very high you say it is buggy and unoptimised but to the contrary nVidia would have done their usual and co-developed the engine with crytek.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jun 4, 2008)

DrPepper said:


> I thought it ran rather well at 1680 x 1050 all high 30 fps on a 8800 GT no AA. I think that because no one has the specs to run it all very high you say it is buggy and unoptimised but to the contrary nVidia would have done their usual and co-developed the engine with crytek.



Look at my specs. I have 1680x1050, 8800GT with no AA/AF on high and the damn thing stutters like mad.


----------



## DarkMatter (Jun 4, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Under 20 FPS. No AA/AF. CPU and video card overclocked.



Since you didn't played the game past the first chapters and looking at your specs, obviously you tried to play the game at very high. Otherwise the game runs well above 40fps with an overclocked GT. EVERYBODY knew this game couldn't be played at very high. If you were using lower settings the problem was elsewhere and not in the game. Everybody has run the game a lot better than what you say, you should have tried to fix the problem. Or not, you were in your rights to directly forget about the game, but to complain about it afterwards no, sorry. The game runs a lot better, specially in the first chapters. Either your PC had a problem or you are not sincere about something. Like you didn't actually played the game...


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 4, 2008)

This game will be based on the Cryrek 2 engine basicaly Crysis but improved, they might tweak the system but by that time pcs will be able to cope better.


----------



## GJSNeptune (Jun 4, 2008)

I bet he spent as much time trying to get it to run well as he did playing it in the first place.

He probably even pirated it. Anyone who paid for the game would probably try a little harder to like it and/or get it to run well.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jun 4, 2008)

For your information Neptune, I did not pirate the game. Granted I tried but the seeder/peer ratio was just to horrible and I dont have the patience to wait 20 years for it to download. 

For those wondering (even Neptune cause im sure hell say something about it) I legally own all my games. 

If I cant get any game to run decently in the first hour or so I have the game in my possession, it isnt worth me playing. I shouldnt haev to do a shit load of optimization on my end when it should have been before it hit the shelf. I dont care what game it is. 

Why must you be such a hard ass in the first place Neptune?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 4, 2008)

more than likely it will perform slightly better than the first. it will probably run on the same platform and be less buggy. moving on.


----------



## Weer (Jun 4, 2008)

DrPepper said:


> I thought it ran rather well at 1680 x 1050 all high 30 fps on a 8800 GT no AA. I think that because no one has the specs to run it all very high you say it is buggy and unoptimised but to the contrary nVidia would have done their usual and co-developed the engine with crytek.



Crysis is unplayable at anything lower than 30 FPS.

That means that only people who have 8800 GTS SLi builds can run Crysis on High, and that is only at 1680x1050. I'm still in the process of finding out how to make it run at 1920x1200 by lowering which graphical features, but anything above 1920x1200 with 2xAA is too much for 512MB of RAM.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 4, 2008)

unfortunately this thread is resurrecting old debates.


----------



## cdawall (Jun 4, 2008)

Weer said:


> Crysis is unplayable at anything lower than 30 FPS.
> 
> That means that only people who have 8800 GTS SLi builds can run Crysis on High, and that is only at 1680x1050. I'm still in the process of finding out how to make it run at 1920x1200 by lowering which graphical features, but anything above 1920x1200 with 2xAA is too much for 512MB of RAM.



BS i ran it on my 7800GS @1024x768 all med/high framerate sat in the 20s it ran just fine no lag not buggy at all?


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jun 4, 2008)

Its amazing how Crysis gets such mixed reviews about it being buggy and whatnot.


----------



## DarkMatter (Jun 4, 2008)

GJSNeptune said:


> I bet he spent as much time trying to get it to run well as he did playing it in the first place.
> 
> He probably even pirated it. Anyone who paid for the game would probably try a little harder to like it and/or get it to run well.



Well the first chapters run 50+ fps on my 8800gt (+/- same clocks as him) with 16xAF, 1280x960 out of the box with r_UseEdgeAA = 2. With further tweaking I either managed 70+ FPS with same settings or almost very high (winXP, battle dust disabled) 30+ FPS.

I mean that you don't need any tweaking to get a lot more than those 20 FPS. 

Crashnburnxp, as I said you are on your right to not play the game, and of course to not spend any time tweaking it, but 20 FPS at those settings/specs is not true at all. Again, either there was a problem or maybe you exagerated because of your sentiments a to the game? It's common to do so, and you are on your right to do it too. LOL


----------



## GJSNeptune (Jun 4, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> If I cant get any game to run decently in the first hour or so I have the game in my possession, it isnt worth me playing. I shouldnt haev to do a shit load of optimization on my end when it should have been before it hit the shelf. I dont care what game it is.
> 
> Why must you be such a hard ass in the first place Neptune?



I'm not being a hard-ass. Your first post was useless, although you could've somewhat salvaged it by saying that you tried it and it didn't run smoothly. That would've explained why you hope the sequel runs better. If you had played the game and beaten it, you would've known a sequel was coming.

Your settings were clearly too high or your resolution was too large. Did you auto-detect? A game not running well for the first hour of possession sucks, but you paid a lot of money for it. I ran it on all Medium settings with my current rig, only with an x1950 Pro. It ran smoothly at 1024x768.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jun 4, 2008)

I wouldn't exaggerate something like this just to have a discussion such as this take place.


----------



## DarkMatter (Jun 4, 2008)

cdawall said:


> BS i ran it on my 7800GS @1024x768 all med/high framerate sat in the 20s it ran just fine no lag not buggy at all?



Yeah I tried it in my 7900GTX in almost high (shadows, posteffects med) 1024x and run pretty well just above 30 fps. Indeed if there's one game that plays smooth at low fps, that is Crysis.



CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> I wouldn't exaggerate something like this just to have a discussion such as this take place.



Have you tried it again? Could be a bad installation or something. Maybe you were using bad drivers? Some that by coincidence were bad just for this game? In any case those fps were not normal.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jun 4, 2008)

GJSNeptune said:


> I'm not being a hard-ass. Your first post was useless, although you could've somewhat salvaged it by saying that you tried it and it didn't run smoothly. That would've explained why you hope the sequel runs better. If you had played the game and beaten it, you would've known a sequel was coming.
> 
> Your settings were clearly too high or your resolution was too large. Did you auto-detect? A game not running well for the first hour of possession sucks, but you paid a lot of money for it. I ran it on all Medium settings with my current rig, only with an x1950 Pro. It ran smoothly at 1024x768.



The way you come across does make you seem like a hard ass. Maybe its just because its in black and white?

Nevertheless. When I first tried the game, I tried it on very high/DX10 16x10 dont recall what AA or AF and that just = FAIL. So I tried the same settings minus AA/AF and that still didnt go over so well. Tried Same settings minus AA/AF on High and I still got frames in the 20ish range and shit was just laggy has hell. Tried medium and I got slightly better results but not by a whole lot.


----------



## DarkMatter (Jun 4, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> The way you come across does make you seem like a hard ass. Maybe its just because its in black and white?
> 
> Nevertheless. When I first tried the game, I tried it on very high/DX10 16x10 dont recall what AA or AF and that just = FAIL. So I tried the same settings minus AA/AF and that still didnt go over so well. Tried Same settings minus AA/AF on High and I still got frames in the 20ish range and shit was just laggy has hell. Tried medium and I got slightly better results but not by a whole lot.



Clearly you had something wrong.


----------



## douglatins (Jun 4, 2008)

*I want to play this...*

no matter the requirements, don't care if it takes a tri-sli of gtx280.. crysis for ever!!!!!!


----------



## GJSNeptune (Jun 4, 2008)

Then I'm a hard-ass. Oh well.

I'm sorry you gave up on it. It's fun. Especially on the highest difficulty. I played it first on Normal, but I still would've liked to have the Koreans not speaking English. I hope the sequel has a language setting irregardless of the difficulty setting.


----------



## DarkMatter (Jun 4, 2008)

GJSNeptune said:


> Then I'm a hard-ass. Oh well.
> 
> I'm sorry you gave up on it. It's fun. Especially on the highest difficulty. I played it first on Normal, but I still would've liked to have the Koreans not speaking English. I hope the sequel has a language setting irregardless of the difficulty setting.



I think there was a tweak you could do to the Cvars for that, not sure though.


----------



## GJSNeptune (Jun 4, 2008)

Too late.  I'm getting my money's worth out of TF2 now.


----------



## FelipeV (Jun 4, 2008)

Easy Rhino said:


> unfortunately this thread is resurrecting old debates.



Lets try to bring to a new debate 

This week was anouced that Crytek wont release a patch 1.3 because something was coming very soon.

I believe Warhead was the reason, and for our convinience just when ATI e Nvidia are just about to release a new line of graphic cards. 

I wont be surprised if the expansion hit the stores just after GT280.


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 4, 2008)

I run Crysis on a single 8800 gts 512 on a 1680x1050 on very high for much of the game, high on many parts, without aa, and enjoy it (graphically at least) thouroughly. I don't even know or care what frames it runs. It looks great, doesn't stutter, and is an all-around enveloping graphical experience.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 4, 2008)

Looks like im switching to Vista when this and Clear Sky comes out! Hell yea! Crysis2!!!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 4, 2008)

personally, i felt empty inside while playing crysis.


----------



## DarkMatter (Jun 4, 2008)

GJSNeptune said:


> Too late.  I'm getting my money's worth out of TF2 now.



Me too. 

At least until Warhead comes to save us from the brain sucker that TF2 is. I wonder if it sucks our life as much as our time. 

I hope Warhead improves multiplayer in any way that is needed to make people like it. I love Crysis MP as it is, it rocks, IMO it's one of the best MP out there now gameplay wise, but there's so few people playing near me that I have to play with gigantic lag. 

I don't know what's to be done to make MP more friendly to the masses, but I hope thay can manage to do it. I want to play Crysis MP.


----------



## GJSNeptune (Jun 4, 2008)

I dunno. I've been itching to buy Oblivion, and Mass Effect just came out. It's ridiculous. I just beat Tomb Raider: Anniversary 'cause I got it with my video card, and now I'm itching for RPGs.

Crysis MP is fun but slow. Every time you respawn, you have to hitch a ride like half a mile away to find anything to do or anyone to kill.

If Crytek is abandoning Crysis, it better mean that their efforts are solely devoted to making sure the sequel is fantastic.


----------



## UnkAsn93 (Jun 4, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> For your information Neptune, I did not pirate the game. Granted I tried but the seeder/peer ratio was just to horrible and I dont have the patience to wait 20 years for it to download.
> 
> For those wondering (even Neptune cause im sure hell say something about it) I legally own all my games.
> 
> ...



Ok, not to start anything, here's what you can do. If you see a game you want, and don't know if it's worth it, just download it, and try it out. If you like it, great. Uninstall the download, delete it, and stop seeding. Then buy it. If you don't like it, uninstall the game, and delete the torrent. 

It's better than wasting $xx on a game.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jun 4, 2008)

my previous post
I'm not surprised at all.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 4, 2008)

GJSNeptune said:


> I dunno. I've been itching to buy Oblivion, and Mass Effect just came out. It's ridiculous. I just beat Tomb Raider: Anniversary 'cause I got it with my video card, and now I'm itching for RPGs.



dude, if you are itching for some old school stuff you should play diable 2 online with me  im getting it in a couple of days and want to play legit with a bunch of people.


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 4, 2008)

Easy Rhino said:


> personally, i felt empty inside while playing crysis.



I agree w/ you through much of it. If the pretty graphics weren't there, I would have not even finished it. The graphics do a lot to draw me in though, even w/ sub-par A.I. and a less than stellar been there done that feeling. Multi-player wasn't even worth a second look for me.

Hell yeah GJS, Mass Effect is the shiz (that's a sequal I will really be watching).


----------



## GJSNeptune (Jun 4, 2008)

Ugh. Diablo 2 is fun for like two weeks, and then you once again realize how nothing is going to change and you feel like Hephaestus. I still have my copy though.


----------



## DarkMatter (Jun 4, 2008)

TomCat44 said:


> Ok, not to start anything, here's what you can do. If you see a game you want, and don't know if it's worth it, just download it, and try it out. If you like it, great. Uninstall the download, delete it, and stop seeding. Then buy it. If you don't like it, uninstall the game, and delete the torrent.
> 
> It's better than wasting $xx on a game.



There are some problems with that:

1- It's pirating anyway. There's a reason for demos to exist.

2- If the reason you didn't like it is "how the game runs" chances are (75+%) the problem is the crack.

3- Probably you would end up playing the whole pirated game instead of buying it.


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 4, 2008)

TomCat44 said:


> Ok, not to start anything, here's what you can do. If you see a game you want, and don't know if it's worth it, just download it, and try it out. If you like it, great. Uninstall the download, delete it, and stop seeding. Then buy it. If you don't like it, uninstall the game, and delete the torrent.
> 
> It's better than wasting $xx on a game.



Just do your research. There are a plethora of reviews for every game out there, many forums, many spec requirements. Spend 10min on any game and you can get a good idea of whether you want it or not. If you buy a dud (I recently was duped into playing Assassin's Creed:shadedshu), cut your losses and research some more.


----------



## PrudentPrincess (Jun 4, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> I hope it's not like farcry where none of the extras came to pc....



Didn't Farcry for consoles come out waay later than the one for PC? I don't think they could just release a patch for PC to get predator mode etc, its a completely different game.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jun 4, 2008)

TomCat44 said:


> Ok, not to start anything, here's what you can do. If you see a game you want, and don't know if it's worth it, just download it, and try it out. If you like it, great. Uninstall the download, delete it, and stop seeding. Then buy it. If you don't like it, uninstall the game, and delete the torrent.
> 
> It's better than wasting $xx on a game.



I do that now. And I never said I bought Crysis.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jun 4, 2008)

farlex85 said:


> Just do your research. There are a plethora of reviews for every game out there, many forums, many spec requirements. Spend 10min on any game and you can get a good idea of whether you want it or not. If you buy a dud (I recently was duped into playing Assassin's Creed:shadedshu), cut your losses and research some more.



Happened to me with STALKER. Tried d/ling the game and the seeder/peer ratio was horrible. Said the hell with it cause everyone seems to like it and the screenshots seemed bad ass. Bought the game on D2D and now im stuck with a game ill never play again.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 4, 2008)

Wouldn't the second game be just like the first?
It comes out, everyone gets it plays the campaign and then throws it cause the story sucked. And the only use for the game is to build a computer around it or to use it to bench or to see if your computer can play it?


----------



## GJSNeptune (Jun 4, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> I do that now. And I never said I bought Crysis.



Do explalin.



CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> For your information Neptune, I did not pirate the game. Granted I tried but the seeder/peer ratio was just to horrible and I dont have the patience to wait 20 years for it to download.
> 
> For those wondering (even Neptune cause im sure hell say something about it) I legally own all my games.


----------



## DarkMatter (Jun 4, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> I do that now. And I never said I bought Crysis.



Pff and you complain about the performance...


----------



## Triprift (Jun 4, 2008)

I wonder how demanding this one will be on hardware hopefully a bit better optimised i hope.


----------



## jbunch07 (Jun 4, 2008)

Triprift said:


> I wonder how demanding this one will be on hardware hopefully a bit better optimised i hope.



i hope so to.
crysis was a beautiful game, im sure this will be as well.


----------



## Triprift (Jun 4, 2008)

Yep im sure yahtzee will come up with an awesome review


----------



## jbunch07 (Jun 4, 2008)

Triprift said:


> Yep im sure yahtzee will come up with an awesome review



 im sure he will!


----------



## imperialreign (Jun 4, 2008)

I hadn't realized Crysis was the first of a trilogy


interesting - well, if this is what Crytek dropped Crysis support for, then perhaps they deserve a second chance - get it right this time, dammit!

And hopefully, they'll get away from EA Games as well . . .


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 4, 2008)

I really just hope the A.I. provides a deeper experience. I think we know the graphics will be great (although many will probably still complain), but the gameplay is really where improvement needs to take place imo.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jun 4, 2008)

GJSNeptune said:


> Do explalin.



"I do that now" meaning I download games before I buy them so I do not waste money. I never said I did that with Crysis.



DarkMatter said:


> Pff and you complain about the performance...



Id do that if I owned the game. Why should i buy a game, let alone pirate it if I cant even play the damn thing because of the optimization (or lack thereof)?


----------



## cdawall (Jun 4, 2008)

DarkMatter said:


> There are some problems with that:
> 
> 1- It's pirating anyway. There's a reason for demos to exist.
> 
> ...



actually i pirated the game then bought it cause i liked it the crack and real copy play exactly the same in fact the cracked version IMO was smoother


----------



## Megasty (Jun 4, 2008)

Beyond the game being a buggy POS, it was way too straightforward. It required no thinking & you had no choices but to shoot, run, & shoot some more 

The only reason I played it was because the physics was so beautiful. Nevertheless its not worth $50 bucks by any stretch of the imagination. They can use the same old buggy engine on the next 2 games. Most of us know how to deal with it by now 

All this priating crap is just the SOS. It will happen so deal with it. Whether you choose to do so or not to is up to you. I'm just glad it came with my GTS's so I didn't have to dl the buggy mess & have it sitting on my pc like a festering wound :shadedshu


----------



## Triprift (Jun 4, 2008)

50 bucks  oh ok then u obviously dont live in ripoff software land Australia


----------



## cdawall (Jun 4, 2008)

i think mods need to close this thread its gotten outta hand....


anyone else want to call crysis a shit game send a pm this is just stupid


----------



## UnkAsn93 (Jun 4, 2008)

DarkMatter said:


> There are some problems with that:
> 
> 1- It's pirating anyway. There's a reason for demos to exist.
> 
> ...



Not every game has a demo, FYI.

Not always. I had a *caugh* battlefield 2 Vietnam, and it plays the same as my legit version.

When I had a pirated game, I tried 3 races, and kept my saved games, deleted the pirated version, and bought it. (ToCA Race Driver 3).



farlex85 said:


> Just do your research. There are a plethora of reviews for every game out there, many forums, many spec requirements. Spend 10min on any game and you can get a good idea of whether you want it or not. If you buy a dud (I recently was duped into playing Assassin's Creed:shadedshu), cut your losses and research some more.


I don't trust online reviews, I read Halo was great, and everyone should play it. So, I went thru the troubles of renting it (can't DL xbox games) and it SUCKED. Same with Driver Parallel Lines for PS2. They'll over hype a game, but in reality they SUCK. Why would you buy a copy to see if you liked it?


----------



## imperialreign (Jun 4, 2008)

farlex85 said:


> I really just hope the A.I. provides a deeper experience. I think we know the graphics will be great (although many will probably still complain), but the gameplay is really where improvement needs to take place imo.



that too - I found the AI to be really subpar in many respects.

I'd at least like to see better optimization for ATI cards - but we all know that prob ain't gonna happen, especially if nVidia is backing this like they did the last one.  There's no reason why an ATI system that can handle everything else with ease should have to struggle through Crysis, while lower end nVidia based systems can outperform upper-end ATI systems.

It reminded me of when Doom3 was released.  At least that was resolved.


----------



## Megasty (Jun 4, 2008)

cdawall said:


> i think mods need to close this thread its gotten outta hand....
> 
> 
> anyone else want to call crysis a shit game send a pm this is just stupid



 don't get me wrong. I love buggy POS's. They give me a challege of fixing them. Although it didn't require too much work at all. I wish all games could look like that no matter what the area of interest. I can't wait for the next 2 buggers just like you can't.


----------



## DarkMatter (Jun 4, 2008)

Megasty said:


> don't get me wrong. I love buggy POS's. They give me a challege of fixing them. It doesn't require too much work at all. I wish all games could look like this no matter what the area of interest. I can't wait for the next 2 buggers just like you can't.



I too rather like buggy games that push the tech and gameplay ideas forward like no others, than a polished game like say COD4. I won't bash COD4 here since it's out of topic, but I think you can all guess what I think off it.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 4, 2008)

That kinda looks like Psycho in the pic.. Or maybe its what nomad looks like.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jun 4, 2008)

Yeah.....


----------



## DarkMatter (Jun 4, 2008)

TomCat44 said:


> Not every game has a demo, FYI.
> 
> Not always. I had a *caugh* battlefield 2 Vietnam, and it plays the same as my legit version.
> 
> ...



Most games have demos nowadays FYI. Just in case:

http://www.fileplanet.com/158486/150000/fileinfo/ToCA-Race-Driver-3-Demo


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jun 4, 2008)

Halo series, STALKER, Assassins's Creed, Gears of War, GTA IV, just to name a few. They didnt.


----------



## DarkMatter (Jun 4, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Halo series, STALKER, Assassins's Creed, Gears of War, GTA IV, just to name a few. They didnt.



Halo series and GOW had on the consoles AFAIK. I never owned a console so I am not sure. Feel free to slap me in my face.

STALKER had a beta AFAIK.

Anyway MOST implies MOST GAMES,  not ALL. If you didn't caught the irony of me linking a demo to the ONE game he mentioned as an example I feel sorry for you.


----------



## cdawall (Jun 4, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Halo series, STALKER, Assassins's Creed, Gears of War, GTA IV, just to name a few. They didnt.



it kinda helps for demos if you pick PC games


----------



## DarkMatter (Jun 4, 2008)

cdawall said:


> it kinda helps for demos if you pick PC games



 Haha! Didn't thought of it. LOL you are so on spot. Stalker is the only PC game there and it had a demo!


----------



## fafa21 (Jun 4, 2008)

i can run crysis on all high at 1400 900 with 2aa and i get like 27-30 fps with my hd3870 but if i try to play at 1850 1050 i get like 22fps which is unplayable


----------



## Davidelmo (Jun 5, 2008)

Really, although the game looks fantastic, it *doesn't* run that well.. in fact the motion blur does a good job of covering up the poor fps.

I'm sure I'm not the only one who FELT the game ran fine until they enabled the console fps viewer and found that it was in the 20's. Turn off the motion blur and THEN you start to feel it chug. I played with a combination of medium and high at around 25-30fps for most parts.

However, when the ice started and during the final boss battle I actually had to change resolution to make it run properly... that is poor optimisation.

Also, there ARE lots of bugs. The enemy AI is strange. They will stand getting shot if you use the silencer, yet one shot unsilenced seems to tell them your exxact location. They also clearly have amazing sight as they can hit you while you are crouched in dense undergrowth. Also, the thing someone mentioned earlier about driving a vehicle cloaked.. the bad guys don't wonder why there is a driver-less truck heading towards them.

One other that springs to mind are the physics errors. I admit the physics are great but I'm sure I'm not the only one who has died from breaking wooden boxes or from getting trapped in between two light weight objects. Also, I bet I'm not the only one who has seen floating objects (particularly the chickens or crabs) or heard that continuous clattering when objects fail to settle down after an explosion and simply get "stuck" somewhere, rattling permanently.


----------



## imperialreign (Jun 5, 2008)

Davidelmo said:


> Really, although the game looks fantastic, it *doesn't* run that well.. in fact the motion blur does a good job of covering up the poor fps.
> 
> I'm sure I'm not the only one who FELT the game ran fine until they enabled the console fps viewer and found that it was in the 20's. Turn off the motion blur and THEN you start to feel it chug. I played with a combination of medium and high at around 25-30fps for most parts.
> 
> ...




yeah, I think I mentioned the cloaked driving thing - it made no sense to me

hell, if you're cloaked an go bumping around their building and knocking stuff over, they don't get too paranoid about it - one or two might go check it out, but not usually.

I guess them KPA are just used to dealing with poltergeists!


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jun 5, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Halo series, STALKER, Assassins's Creed, Gears of War, GTA IV, just to name a few. They didnt.




Yes, you are right but lets look at it like this:
Stalker was free with G80 and R600 (Asus 2900, this I remember) purchase from newegg.  And, Stalker is free with the purchase of Asus Maximus Formula.  I do believe there are few other free offers but I don't recall the other peripherals.  
Assassin's Creed, GTA IV are Ubisoft titles, nuff said 
As for Gears of War, Epic didn't release a demo for the xbox360 so it was no surprise we didn't see it for the PC.
As for halo I found this which is interesting.  I honestly didn't know MS did this until just now.   They dated this back 2003??  Is this the same game as just released on the PC? Anyone willing to give it a try to confirm if this is the same Halo as the one released recently for the PC?


----------



## DarkMatter (Jun 5, 2008)

Yeah the AI is a bit lacking in some aspects, but is very advanced in many other areas, like how they use commando tactics to find you, how they react to strange things, they get scared when you materialize in front of them, etc. I mean, a more advanced IA is deemed to have more bugs. 

The bugs mentioned already were not very common for me. In fact when I bought the game a month or so after release I had been hearing those things and went trying them. What was my surprise when they shot me when driving towards them while cloaked and killed me. The silencer thing never happened, whenever I shot them they try to find cover or go prone AND surrounding foes start looking around trying to find me. When not using the silencer it's dificult for them to find me too, unless I'm close.

The AI may not be perfect but it's more advanced and ambitious than any other game that I can think off. Hmm STALKER is on par or better, but these two really stand out of the rest. 

Also about the AI reacting strange. What is strange really? Think of it. It's the future, nanotechnology is really advanced as well as other scientific areas. You are in a frozen tropical setting infested by an alien invasion that seems to have control over natural forces. You are there for hours maybe days without having a rest hearing strange sounds and stories from the guys that have gone deeper in the jungle and suddenly a car appears with no driver or one of your companions falls to the floor dead without you knowing what happened. How would you react? Seriously.


----------



## cdawall (Jun 5, 2008)

its the original halo from eons ago the same one that plays on onboard vga just fine lol


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 5, 2008)

DarkMatter said:


> Yeah the AI is a bit lacking in some aspects, but is very advanced in many other areas, like how they use commando tactics to find you, how they react to strange things, they get scared when you materialize in front of them, etc. I mean, a more advanced IA is deemed to have more bugs.
> 
> The bugs mentioned already were not very common for me. In fact when I bought the game a month or so after release I had been hearing those things and went trying them. What was my surprise when they shot me when driving towards them while cloaked and killed me. The silencer thing never happened, whenever I shot them they try to find cover or go prone AND surrounding foes start looking around trying to find me. When not using the silencer it's dificult for them to find me too, unless I'm close.
> 
> ...



Nice summary! I agree!


----------



## imperialreign (Jun 5, 2008)

DarkMatter said:


> Yeah the AI is a bit lacking in some aspects, but is very advanced in many other areas, like how they use commando tactics to find you, how they react to strange things, they get scared when you materialize in front of them, etc. I mean, a more advanced IA is deemed to have more bugs.
> 
> The bugs mentioned already were not very common for me. In fact when I bought the game a month or so after release I had been hearing those things and went trying them. What was my surprise when they shot me when driving towards them while cloaked and killed me. The silencer thing never happened, whenever I shot them they try to find cover or go prone AND surrounding foes start looking around trying to find me. When not using the silencer it's dificult for them to find me too, unless I'm close.
> 
> ...




I agree as well - and, TBH, I would expect the AI to fire at me if I was cloaked and driving (like you had mentioned you had happen) . . . that makes sense, IMO.  I liked how the AI would drop prone or run for cover if you amushed them, or chucked a grenade their way - but, many of those tactics reminded me of fighting the harder Replica Soldiers towards the end of FEAR.  But some things should've tipped off AI in a heartbeat - using laser pointers after dark, for example (even moreso with groups of AI, like you'd notice a red dot on your buddies head), or even the rifle flashlight should've increased response from a distance.

IDK - perhaps I just found the game to easy buy sticking to the stealth methods I learned playing Thief years ago.  I'm sure if I went DukeNukem style it would've been a little more difficult.

STALKER, though, did have great AI - it was just a very buggy game with a buggy game engine.


----------



## DarkMatter (Jun 5, 2008)

imperialreign said:


> I agree as well - and, TBH, I would expect the AI to fire at me if I was cloaked and driving (like you had mentioned you had happen) . . . that makes sense, IMO.  I liked how the AI would drop prone or run for cover if you amushed them, or chucked a grenade their way - but, many of those tactics reminded me of fighting the harder Replica Soldiers towards the end of FEAR.  But some things should've tipped off AI in a heartbeat - using laser pointers after dark, for example (even moreso with groups of AI, like you'd notice a red dot on your buddies head), or even the rifle flashlight should've increased response from a distance.
> 
> IDK - perhaps I just found the game to easy buy sticking to the stealth methods I learned playing Thief years ago.  I'm sure if I went DukeNukem style it would've been a little more difficult.
> 
> STALKER, though, did have great AI - it was just a very buggy game with a buggy game engine.



Now that you mention Thief. That game was buggy too, but it was amazing at the time. Duke 3D too. Any game that I remember that stood out above the rest in terms of innovation had loads of bugs. Except Half-Life 1 and 2 probably, but there's a reason those are seen as masterpieces, and they did had bugs but not as pronounced, I think. Even though I'm sure someone can come up with some now.

My point is that any innovation comes with more complexity and this more bugs. Developers have X time and Y money to make their games, that will have Z features (graphics, AI, story, game lenght) and P polish level:

X*Y = Z*P

And you can't break that law. If X*Y is the same for all developers, and it is more or less, either Z or P will have to be neglected a bit in favour of the other. Both Crysis and STALKER fattened Z too much maybe, but IMO were two of the only three shooters that brought out something new lately. The third is Bioshock.


----------



## imperialreign (Jun 5, 2008)

DarkMatter said:


> Now that you mention Thief. That game was buggy too, but it was amazing at the time. Duke 3D too. Any game that I remember that stood out above the rest in terms of innovation had loads of bugs. Except Half-Life 1 and 2 probably, but there's a reason those are seen as masterpieces, and they did had bugs but not as pronounced, I think. Even though I'm sure someone can come up with some now.
> 
> My point is that any innovation comes with more complexity and this more bugs. Developers have X time and Y money to make their games, that will have Z features (graphics, AI, story, game lenght) and P polish level:
> 
> ...



I see what your saying, and it makes sense - we haven't seen that much to be considered "groundbreaking" recently either, and I agree STALKER and Crysis were the only two FPS that really pushed the envelope in 07.  This year, I think STALKER: Clear Sky will push it further over what the original did, but the real gem I'm looking forward to is Project Origin - if Monolith can pull the same feat of amazement that they did with the original FEAR, we'll be in for a treat.  Plus, they haven't had any publisher or distributor harping their back to meet deadlines, they've been working at their own pace (which normally bodes very well for us gamers).


Thief . . . wasn't really buggy, per se . . . at least, in so far as the game coding itself, it was near flawless - only one patch which address some very minor bugs, and added additional support for EAX and joysticks and gamepads.  Even the sequel (The Metal Age) only had one official patch, and that addressed similar issues to the patch for Thief I - but . . . the dark engine . . . that was one glitchy, kooky, interesting game engine  System Shock and the Thief series had many similar "peculiar" chracteristics that revolved around the game engine - from being able to stack items to "climb" to unaccessible places (and the game devs knew this one, leaving numerous crates laying around, and interesting stuff to find).

They were brilliant games, though, and Looking Glass Studios is still sadly missed


----------



## hat (Jun 5, 2008)

Hm, I bet it rapes the GTX280/HD5870 and it will take a GTX380/HD6870 to run it properly, based on the origional Crysis


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 5, 2008)

The A.I. in Crysis does not act commando. They rarely take cover, and really only do they are initially spawned in cover. You can pick them off, one by one, say at a sentry gun, and guess what, they run right back. They are a stupid mass. They wander around the forest and no matter how many of their friends you kill, they will continue walking around looking for you. They do do somewhat intelligent things, like toss grenades and occasionally take cover, but that is par for any game, nothing very good. When I'm sitting cloaked in a building, there's a pile of dead bodies in the doorway of people I just killed, and the next two guys walk right up to investigate, that is poor AI to me. I actually turned it up to delta to see if that helped, sadly, it did not. At least the Korean chatter makes for a more solid experience. The original Halo has more advanced AI than Crysis, much less the next two.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jun 5, 2008)

cdawall said:


> it kinda helps for demos if you pick PC games



Doesnt matter. A demo is a demo.


----------



## DarkMatter (Jun 5, 2008)

imperialreign said:


> I see what your saying, and it makes sense - we haven't seen that much to be considered "groundbreaking" recently either, and I agree STALKER and Crysis were the only two FPS that really pushed the envelope in 07.  This year, I think STALKER: Clear Sky will push it further over what the original did, but the real gem I'm looking forward to is Project Origin - if Monolith can pull the same feat of amazement that they did with the original FEAR, we'll be in for a treat.  Plus, they haven't had any publisher or distributor harping their back to meet deadlines, they've been working at their own pace (which normally bodes very well for us gamers).
> 
> 
> Thief . . . wasn't really buggy, per se . . . at least, in so far as the game coding itself, it was near flawless - only one patch which address some very minor bugs, and added additional support for EAX and joysticks and gamepads.  Even the sequel (The Metal Age) only had one official patch, and that addressed similar issues to the patch for Thief I - but . . . the dark engine . . . that was one glitchy, kooky, interesting game engine  System Shock and the Thief series had many similar "peculiar" chracteristics that revolved around the game engine - from being able to stack items to "climb" to unaccessible places (and the game devs knew this one, leaving numerous crates laying around, and interesting stuff to find).
> ...



Yeah we all miss them. 

About Thief, it was not buggy by todays standards, no. Not even close, but in my memory I have that one as one with more bugs than the average. Mostly cliping issues, nthing special really. Was one that I played a lot, as well as Duke 3D and that's maybe why I found more bugs on those than on others anyway. Well Tomb Raider came to mind right now, and this was both buggy and innovative too.

I have thought about the red dot/flashlight thing* and although you are right in that, it has made me think that all the complaints have to do with the expectations everybody had. 
I don't usually bet, but I would bet that you wouldn't expect, that you didn't actually thought the same in COD4, did you? Your gun has laser and they don't react to it, they don't react to anything TBH and although there are 100 more frindly soldiers around you, every enemy shoots at you, but you don't care, because it's what you were expecting from a game like that.

In the end it's the very same that happened (and still happens) with the physics in first games that used them. There were millions of complaints about the physics not being realistic. Not in how they played, but the fact that some objects were affected and others didn't. Common sense should dictate that something is better than anything, but there were comments like "they shouldn't have implemented them if most things weren't going to be affeted by them anyway". 

There's a saying in spanish that says more or less this: "It never rains to please everyone"

*They do react to flashlights, but I guess you are talking about the distance from where they respond, yeah that issue reminds me of Metal Gear


----------



## DarkMatter (Jun 5, 2008)

farlex85 said:


> The A.I. in Crysis does not act commando. They rarely take cover, and really only do they are initially spawned in cover. You can pick them off, one by one, say at a sentry gun, and guess what, they run right back. They are a stupid mass. They wander around the forest and no matter how many of their friends you kill, they will continue walking around looking for you. They do do somewhat intelligent things, like toss grenades and occasionally take cover, but that is par for any game, nothing very good. When I'm sitting cloaked in a building, there's a pile of dead bodies in the doorway of people I just killed, and the next two guys walk right up to investigate, that is poor AI to me. I actually turned it up to delta to see if that helped, sadly, it did not. At least the Korean chatter makes for a more solid experience. The original Halo has more advanced AI than Crysis, much less the next two.



Erm have you seen Predator? One and two, both. How did people react there?

Anyway tell me ONE, only ONE game where those things you mention don't happen or where something "intelligent" happens. Halo... Please don't make me laugh.

In Crysis when they are looking for you they spread and cover as much area as they can, while covering each others flanks. If they spotted you and disapeared they go there and move in range. And they do many more things.

Sometimes I think I played some kind of improved version of Crysis or something, as it runs better than what many others say and do thing that other's game doesn't seem to do.


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 5, 2008)

DarkMatter said:


> Erm have you seen Predator? One and two, both. How did people react there?
> 
> Anyway tell me ONE, only ONE game where those things you mention don't happen or where something "intelligent" happens. Halo... Please don't make me laugh.
> 
> ...



In Halo, when an enemy is clearly outmatched (you killed most of their friends), they run in terror. In Crysis, as I said, you can kill 20 Koreans and the remaining survivor doesn't change the way they act at all. For all you could tell nothing happened except they detected something strange. 

Also, in Halo, there are several distinct and clearly formed different forms of A.I. depending on who your fighting. The little guys will run away quicker. The shield guys call for help, the elites charge with brutal confidence, or take cover when things turn sour. In crysis, there are essientially two A.I. The Koreans, every one who acts identically to the next, and the aliens, who basically are sparratic and it could be debated whether they even qualify as A.I. There are the machines as well, again, just a few set manovers which they carry out relentlessly.

And no, I've only seen a little of predator, but I don't find movies of its nature are terribly realistic, just action packed, so I wouldn't exactly take A.I. cues from them. Laugh all you want, I found myself doing so often at the A.I. in Crysis.


----------



## HTC (Jun 5, 2008)

Will the sequel be "Pure" DX 10.1?

If so, it will be interesting to see how the "next gen" cards handle the increase to higher resolutions with everything on very high ...


----------



## philbrown23 (Jun 5, 2008)

I'll buy it I love games that tax my system, they give me reason to have such a good one


----------



## imperialreign (Jun 5, 2008)

DarkMatter said:


> *They do react to flashlights, but I guess you are talking about the distance from where they respond, yeah that issue reminds me of Metal Gear




still better than AI reactions to flashlights in STALKER - hell, you didn't even need that buggar on at night to be spotted . . . but for you hunting down enemies at night, without nightvision, you had to rely on enemy flashlights, which really made it difficult - but flashlights in the dark are like beacons from a long distance, y'know?




> In Crysis when they are looking for you they spread and cover as much area as they can, while covering each others flanks. If they spotted you and disapeared they go there and move in range. And they do many more things.
> 
> Sometimes I think I played some kind of improved version of Crysis or something, as it runs better than what many others say and do thing that other's game doesn't seem to do.



I've seen somethings with the AI in Crysis that really caused me to change my tactics - some things that I wouldn't have expected from AI in other games - i.e. cloaking right in front of an enemy, they'll look around for you, and then might sweep-fire in the last spot they saw you . . . first time that happened it really caught me off my guard;

I guess, IMHO, the AI had it's highs, and it's lows - I expected a little better group organization from the AI, not group organization equal to the harder levels of FEAR (which had really great AI for it's time).  I mean, it works great at first, but once you've picked up on the AI's "tricks" and learned their limitations (how long they'll look for you, firing at them from x distance only results in them dancing in place, stealing a vehicle is great for fighting groups because they don't target vehicle weak spots, etc), it's real easy to work around


----------



## Rebo&Zooty (Jun 5, 2008)

DarkMatter said:


> There are some problems with that:
> 
> 1- It's pirating anyway. There's a reason for demos to exist.
> 
> ...



i gotta call bs on this.

for years demo's of games have SUCKED compared to the acctual game, OR they make the game seem fun, but once you have it you find that all they did was pull the few fun parts out and make a demo.

as to runs like crap due to cracks, again BULLSHIT, many times games i OWN run BETTER with the crack then with the DRM enabled.

example i owned(sold to a friend) bioshock, that game sucked so hard, the DRM caused me problems from day one, i cracked it and bam the game ran smooth as silk, but still sucked because it was boring as hell.

some other examples are 
crysis x64, the drm built into the x64 version is buggy as hell, use the cracked no disk exe and the game runs BETTER then it did with the official exe, GOW same deal.

if companys want to stop piracy, they need to put out better demo's and charge a reasonable price, when you jack up the price to make as much as possable per sale you loose alot of sales to people who JUST CANT AFFORD IT, then shit like crytek dumping support, that dosnt lead to people being willing to buy more copys of the game, it leads to the copying of your disks and slaping patches and cracks on a disk and passing it around to friends.

i been in the gaming scene for a VERY long time, and i can tell you 99 out of 100% a games properly cracked the game runs BETTER without the DRM bullshit.

I have acctualy had staff at game developers pm me links or email me unprotected exe's for games that had issues because it was 100% the drm causing both the perf and stab issues with the game.

worse was starfarce, jesus, that thing killed hardware, out right KILLED IT, saw it kill ide controlers on no less then 6 systems........that sure makes the game run better, when ur hdd/optical drive cant work anymore because it or its controler where killed........

DRM is a bad joke, its a way to ripp stupid executives off by making them feel that they are doing something proactive to stop piracy......


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Jun 5, 2008)

Is that Nomad? He looks like a phede


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 5, 2008)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> Is that Nomad? He looks like a phede



Kinda looks like psycho but idk.. it could be either. Maybe they are brothers  and the aliens are like the nano suit makers. They sold the suits to the US government and the koreans were on the island and stole some suits cause a alien ship crashed.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jun 5, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> I do that now. And I never said I bought Crysis.



However you DID say that you didn't download it because the seed:leetch was too low for you.
How DID you play it then?


----------



## jbunch07 (Jun 5, 2008)

thats what i was trying to figure out? who that is?


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jun 5, 2008)

DarkMatter said:


> Sometimes I think I played some kind of improved version of Crysis or something, as it runs better than what many others say and do thing that other's game doesn't seem to do.



I think the problem is that most people will exaggerate any problem they find in a game until it SEEMS like it's a major problem. Also when we're all bitching about our exaggerated problems with the games we tend to add other problems to ours until we have the worst game ever made in history.
Honestly I had the problem with a few copters making the constant rattling and once I was walking on top of some wreckage and randomly died, but I didn't find it to be any problems that made the game unplayable, just somthing I found mildly annoying.


----------



## Wile E (Jun 5, 2008)

I still haven't played Crysis, so this new one doesn't excite me much. I won't play it until my rig can play it completely maxed at 1920x1200. And even if my rig could play it maxed, I won't buy it until it comes down to a reasonable price. Say $30.


----------



## jbunch07 (Jun 5, 2008)

Wile E said:


> I still haven't played Crysis, so this new one doesn't excite me much. I won't play it until my rig can play it completely maxed at 1920x1200. And even if my rig could play it maxed, I won't buy it until it comes down to a reasonable price. Say $30.



seem like i saw it at walmart for 29 the other day.


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 5, 2008)

Wile E said:


> I still haven't played Crysis, so this new one doesn't excite me much. I won't play it until my rig can play it completely maxed at 1920x1200. And even if my rig could play it maxed, I won't buy it until it comes down to a reasonable price. Say $30.



If you got that massive oc game stable on your gt, you could play it maxed at 1920x1200 no problem, and quite a marvel it would be. Sure, it may dip, just don't get obsessed w/ fps, don't even look at the fps, if you let yourself you will likely enjoy the spectacle.


----------



## SiCk (Jun 5, 2008)

I hope crytek make a much better sequel... Crysis looks like a graphic demo... a not bad playable game but with a shit story, easy as hell, short, lineal, ia was bad... in conclusion it could be much better. If they had worked much more and with more objetives they could make one of the best games but... they prefer to make a more "child" product for sell more and more... 1 million of copies (on 02/2008, I suppose that now they had sold much more) and they say that pirates ruin their market... make a better game...
Do not expect any more on graphics... some new effects and (I hope) a few optimization based on config...
Looks like to me like a HL2 Episodies... nothing new, only continues the story... a expansion pack, not a new game.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 5, 2008)

SiCk said:


> I hope crytek make a much better sequel... Crysis looks like a graphic demo... a not bad playable game but with a shit story, easy as hell, short, lineal, ia was bad... in conclusion it could be much better. If they had worked much more and with more objetives they could make one of the best games but... they prefer to make a more "child" product for sell more and more... 1 million of copies (on 02/2008, I suppose that now they had sold much more) and they say that pirates ruin their market... make a better game...
> Do not expect any more on graphics... some new effects and (I hope) a few optimization based on config...
> Looks like to me like a HL2 Episodies... nothing new, only continues the story... a expansion pack, not a new game.


Linear?  Have you played COD4!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Jun 5, 2008)

DarkMatter said:


> Pff and you complain about the performance...



A well built crack, makes the game load faster. Why do you think it makes it take a performance hit? 

*GJSNeptune, why are you trolling CrAsHnBuRnXp? Show some respect for once.* :shadedshu


----------



## Wile E (Jun 5, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> seem like i saw it at walmart for 29 the other day.



It's still $40 at my Wal-Mart. 


farlex85 said:


> If you got that massive oc game stable on your gt, you could play it maxed at 1920x1200 no problem, and quite a marvel it would be. Sure, it may dip, just don't get obsessed w/ fps, don't even look at the fps, if you let yourself you will likely enjoy the spectacle.


No, I've only tested gaming stability at 800/2000/1100, and so far only using COD4. Perfectly stable. Still need to try others, but time has been short lately.


----------



## DarkMatter (Jun 5, 2008)

farlex85 said:


> In Halo, when an enemy is clearly outmatched (you killed most of their friends), they run in terror. In Crysis, as I said, you can kill 20 Koreans and the remaining survivor doesn't change the way they act at all. For all you could tell nothing happened except they detected something strange.
> 
> Also, in Halo, there are several distinct and clearly formed different forms of A.I. depending on who your fighting. The little guys will run away quicker. The shield guys call for help, the elites charge with brutal confidence, or take cover when things turn sour. In crysis, there are essientially two A.I. The Koreans, every one who acts identically to the next, and the aliens, who basically are sparratic and it could be debated whether they even qualify as A.I. There are the machines as well, again, just a few set manovers which they carry out relentlessly.
> 
> And no, I've only seen a little of predator, but I don't find movies of its nature are terribly realistic, just action packed, so I wouldn't exactly take A.I. cues from them. Laugh all you want, I found myself doing so often at the A.I. in Crysis.



As I said, I played a diferent game! 

In mine when outpowered the enemies would do one of these things:

1- RUN to another basement or enemy groups and then return with assistance.

2- MAKE SIGNALS from afar, shouting to call the attention of a not too distant group and I swear I have even seen them whistling.

3- If you let them reach to the point they have them, they will use flares to call reinforcements.

There is one thing that foes didn't do in my Crysis game and that is stay without doing anything. IF YOU used Predator tactics all the time killing enemies one by one IT'S NORMAL they didn't react, just as happened in PREDATOR, they will stay in panic. That's what happens when I do that, but if only one enemy spotted me killing another he calls every others to my position, until I dissapear off course. When this happpens they start shooting as mad to the point I was. That's alot more advanced than the lame reactions of Halo and Halo2. Don't know about 3 though.

EDIT: Anyway forget about Predator. Think about Rambo films, First Blood specifically.


----------



## Valdez (Jun 5, 2008)

HTC said:


> Will the sequel be "Pure" DX 10.1?
> 
> If so, it will be interesting to see how the "next gen" cards handle the increase to higher resolutions with everything on very high ...



No.


----------



## SiCk (Jun 5, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> Linear?  Have you played COD4!?!?!?!?!?!?



Yes, ofc, but exclude an error because another games has these error is a BIG ONE error!
Note: It's an error for me, I suppose that many players loves linear playing, me not.
An Crysis is VERY linear, it gives the player a false "freedom" apperance, but the fact is that the "only" alternate way for the game is a few secondary missions... that normally comes with the main mission... so wtf? you have a good world that you don't use!! go here. kill here. go here. kill here and get info. Crytek... you need to work more on non-graphics related content!


----------



## DarkMatter (Jun 5, 2008)

SiCk said:


> Yes, ofc, but exclude an error because another games has these error is a BIG ONE error!
> Note: It's an error for me, I suppose that many players loves linear playing, me not.
> An Crysis is VERY linear, it gives the player a false "freedom" apperance, but the fact is that the "only" alternate way for the game is a few secondary missions... that normally comes with the main mission... so wtf? you have a good world that you don't use!! go here. kill here. go here. kill here and get info. Crytek... you need to work more on non-graphics related content!



But you can take whatever the path you want to take to achieve that, both spatial and tactical. Only shoter that has more open gameplay is STALKER. You can't call the second a loser as is better than ALL the others in that respect. You can expect them to improve, but bashing the game is the BIG ERROR.

Since you don't like linear gameplay AND you cansider Crysis as linear, I guess you didn't play any game this last year. Was STALKER released in 2007?


----------



## GJSNeptune (Jun 5, 2008)

DaedalusHelios said:


> *GJSNeptune, why are you trolling CrAsHnBuRnXp? Show some respect for once.* :shadedshu



Wow. Bold even. That was like two pages ago though. Pick fights, much? I wasn't trolling, but why are _you_ trolling _me_? Can't say I'm surprised.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jun 5, 2008)

I gotta say, Crysis was not all that good.  Single player was short, so I am happy to see a continuation of the story line.


----------



## CDdude55 (Jun 5, 2008)

I hope this one is optimized so i can run it on my system. Which is mid spec.


----------



## ArkanHell (Jun 5, 2008)

crysys sucks, sorry by that, is a silly, stup!d game, incredible and no reason heavy on hardward demand, and abslutly bouring.


----------



## GJSNeptune (Jun 5, 2008)

Thank you for your post.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jun 5, 2008)

LOL!

Why he felt he had to tell us that I don't know. Funny mind.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 5, 2008)

Warhead is an expansion!!! WOOO!!!



CDdude55 said:


> I hope this one is optimized so i can run it on my system. Which is mid spec.



The article I linked says the devs are saying its gonna be more optimized. 

"With Warhead, we are focusing on refining our storytelling and game performance, while also delivering more of the visually stunning graphics and immersive, free-roaming gameplay everyone loved in Crysis,"


----------



## GJSNeptune (Jun 5, 2008)

Sweet. Through the eyes of Psycho. That should be fun, although who the hell knows exactly where he wound up for most of the second half.

PC-exclusive!


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 5, 2008)

I hope we wont have to fight too many aliens. I thought the Koreans were funner


----------



## HTC (Jun 5, 2008)

HTC said:


> Will the sequel be "Pure" DX 10.1?
> 
> If so, it will be interesting to see how the "next gen" cards handle the increase to higher resolutions with everything on very high ...





Valdez said:


> No.



I think i didn't ask the right question 

What i meant was ... will it run on XP or is it for Vista only?


----------



## GJSNeptune (Jun 5, 2008)

*more fun

The aliens at first were annoying. Once you returned to land they weren't so bad. I got pretty tired of all the enemies. FEAR was nice 'cause every so often there'd be enemies with something new. Crysis had something similar, but the enemies weren't really any harder. The Korean nanosuits were the only entertaining enemy to fight.


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 5, 2008)

DarkMatter said:


> As I said, I played a diferent game!
> 
> In mine when outpowered the enemies would do one of these things:
> 
> ...



Well, one more time, it is not normal to kill an entire company and have one guy who saw it all happen stand around exactly as he did the first time he spotted you. I don't care what they did in Predator, Rambo, ect., that is not normal, not human, not realistic. And I guess we must have played different games, b/c not once did an enemy retreat to call some friends, even on my delta runthrough.

Perhaps our different AI experiences are deriving from our different tactical approaches. I frequently cloak and sneak, and prefer to take my time dispatching the baddies in the funnest way I can. They do not handle this well. Perhaps running in guns a blazin inspires different reactions. I did it a couple of times and noticed nothing, but I dunno.

Also, its true, FPS AI is basically just a few set reactions to player stimulus, its nothing really "intelligent." They simply must react in a believable way, and a way that improves their chances of survival. Not many games do it that well. As I remember it, Halo did it exceptionally well, but I may be biased as I remember that experience much more fondly than Crysis. Crysis suffers more from its lack believable AI because the graphics are so incredible. The game looks so good and the enviornment draws you in so well and gives you a realistic perception. When the AI fails to do this, it sticks out like a sore thumb, and does a lot to ruin the overall gameplay for me. 

Essientially, there is nothing imo terribly wrong w/ Crysis. The AI and gameplay are not terrible, or even worse than many games. Without the graphics however, it is to me at least a perfectly ordinary first person shooter not worth the acclaim it initially got, and not really worth the time to play it. Its not that bad, its just not that good.


----------



## GJSNeptune (Jun 5, 2008)

HTC said:


> Will it run on XP or is it for Vista only?



As long as it supports DX9, you can run it under XP, and right now, with XP still pretty popular, I'd be surprised if it didn't.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 5, 2008)

I thought the nano suit dudes were kinda hard cause the first time I played through when I got to that point I had no ammo


----------



## HTC (Jun 5, 2008)

GJSNeptune said:


> As long as it supports DX9, you can run it under XP, and right now, with XP still pretty popular, I'd be surprised if it didn't.



I know, dude, but i think you missed the point.

I was hoping that, if such a title which (i assume) is so GPU demanding, if it were Vista only (DX 10), the next gen card pros and cons would be *clearly visible* as resolutions, on very high settings, were increased ...


----------



## GJSNeptune (Jun 5, 2008)

I wouldn't count on it. Crysis under DX10 isn't much better than under DX9, and the improvements were only certain aspects. It's not a blanketed increase in performance. Might be different for other games, but since Warhead is supposed to come out in the Fall, maybe it'll have a bigger performance gap between the two.


----------



## HTC (Jun 5, 2008)

GJSNeptune said:


> I wouldn't count on it. *Crysis under DX10 isn't much better than under DX9*, and the improvements were only certain aspects. It's not a blanketed increase in performance. Might be different for other games, but since Warhead is supposed to come out in the Fall, maybe it'll have a bigger performance gap between the two.



This crysis, yes. We don't know about Warhead, do we?


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 5, 2008)

I disagree w/ that. I think it is better on dx10, but we've had this discussion before. I too though hope that the game is better optimized for dx10 and less so for dx9. Someone needs to set that standard so we can have some dx10 goodness.


----------



## DarkMatter (Jun 5, 2008)

farlex85 said:


> Well, one more time, it is not normal to kill an entire company and have one guy who saw it all happen stand around exactly as he did the first time he spotted you. I don't care what they did in Predator, Rambo, ect., that is not normal, not human, not realistic. And I guess we must have played different games, b/c not once did an enemy retreat to call some friends, even on my delta runthrough.
> 
> Perhaps our different AI experiences are deriving from our different tactical approaches. I frequently cloak and sneak, and prefer to take my time dispatching the baddies in the funnest way I can. They do not handle this well. Perhaps running in guns a blazin inspires different reactions. I did it a couple of times and noticed nothing, but I dunno.
> 
> ...



First of all I played the sneaky way too 4 of the 5 times that I have played the game. Everything that I said happened, play again and maybe you will see them.

Second, I guess you have never been in a panic situation as you don't know how people react to it. MOST people react by not reacting at all, even though it sounds stupid, that is what happens. State of shock it is called.

And finally, from what I see you are really biased by the perception you had from the games. You even state that it's the graphical greatness that makes you feel the AI is poor. IMHO that's not a reason to bash a game that plays on the same level as most other games and just happens it stands out in graphical area. I agree that most games lately are lacking many things (better said have not evolved as they should), but that's true for all of them. If Crysis is not worth playing, then we can say the same about any other game. If you say one game is not worth playing say at least which one it is. I always wonder what is the game of election of people who say Crysis' gameplay, story and AI is lacking.

Tell me 3 shoters with better gameplay, story, music, etc. There aren't. Maybe Crysis is lacking, but overall it's still the best shoter and PC game of last year.


----------



## GJSNeptune (Jun 5, 2008)

HTC said:


> This crysis, yes. We don't know about Warhead, do we?



You can't expect an expansion to be much different. Even though it's supposed to come out in probably four or so months, most of the game is already developed. I highly doubt we'll see a huge jump with DX10 over DX9. The sequel, probably. This expansion, probably not.



farlex85 said:


> I disagree w/ that. I think it is better on dx10, but we've had this discussion before. I too though hope that the game is better optimized for dx10 and less so for dx9. Someone needs to set that standard so we can have some dx10 goodness.



I said it was better on DX10, but not significantly. Obviously, if you have only Vista and a DX10 video card, it doesn't matter to you. If you have a DX10 video card and dual boot XP and Vista, you might as well play it under Vista.


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 5, 2008)

DarkMatter said:


> First of all I played the sneaky way too 4 of the 5 times that I have played the game. Everything that I said happened, play again and maybe you will see them.
> 
> Second, I guess you have never been in a panic situation as you don't know how people react to it. MOST people react by not reacting at all, even though it sounds stupid, that is what happens. State of shock it is called.
> 
> ...



Bioshock, HL2 (especially ep 2), and any Halo are better than Crysis in every aspect except for enviornment. I also would include other, earlier games. There were a ton of FPS recently, few of which I really enjoyed. Everyone carries bias, it is the nature of opinion. These are not facts, these are opinions. Yet somehow you seem to believe we are debating facts here, and your own bias is simply correct and I have flawed opinions for thinking otherwise. Not the first time. 

And no, shock does not look like that. Shock would be either complete paralization or running w/o in terror w/o any logic. Not saying "where are you" into the forest, and again, acting just the same as when they were looking for you before you killed all their friends.


----------



## GJSNeptune (Jun 5, 2008)

Better to you. Luckily people can think differently.


----------



## DarkMatter (Jun 5, 2008)

farlex85 said:


> Bioshock, HL2 (especially ep 2), and any Halo are better than Crysis in every aspect except for enviornment. I also would include other, earlier games. There were a ton of FPS recently, few of which I really enjoyed. Everyone carries bias, it is the nature of opinion. These are not facts, these are opinions. Yet somehow you seem to believe we are debating facts here, and your own bias is simply correct and I have flawed opinions for thinking otherwise. Not the first time.



Point is you are basing your opinions on AI behaviours that are not correct, me and other members have stated an AI behaviour distinct to yours. You base your arguments in that enemies don't do anything when in fact they DO. That IS a FACT and you can't overlook it.

Bioshock is better on storyline, but not gameplay, AI or physics. They are different and you are no one to tell one is better than the other.

HL2 was great at its time (IMO is the best game ever), but the combat AI was embarrasingly poor. Despte this they still managed to save the gameplay though. Graphics and physics are outdated in comparison.

Halo games (1 and 2 at least) definately aren't better in any aspect as well as previous games. All games have been evolving every aspect slowly and the result is that even if in your memory those old games were better, they aren't. They are way behind indeed.


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 5, 2008)

DarkMatter said:


> Point is you are basing your opinions on AI behaviours that are not correct, me and other members have stated an AI behaviour distinct to yours. You base your arguments in that enemies don't do anything when in fact they DO. That IS a FACT and you can't overlook it.
> 
> Bioshock is better on storyline, but not gameplay, AI or physics. They are different and you are no one to tell one is better than the other.
> 
> ...



You actually are just not understanding what I'm saying and have a poor grasp of psychology, you think what you see in Predator is reality. I edited the post above, see that if you want to see my final thoughts on the situation.

I disagree w/ essientially everything you said there, but I don't care enough anymore to attempt to have a real discussion w/ you, its opinion, and you especially seem to believe your own opinions are simply correct and more accurate than others. Perhaps someone else will argue today.


----------



## GJSNeptune (Jun 5, 2008)

I hope they have another expansion with Prophet's perspective. Maybe a third as a Korean. 

And a fourth as an alien.


----------



## DarkMatter (Jun 5, 2008)

farlex85 said:


> You actually are just not understanding what I'm saying and have a poor grasp of psychology, you think what you see in Predator is reality. I edited the post above, see that if you want to see my final thoughts on the situation.
> 
> I disagree w/ essientially everything you said there, but I don't care enough anymore to attempt to have a real discussion w/ you, perhaps someone else will argue today.



In the end is a matter on how you express your opinions. Better still how people that didn't like it express it, as Crysis bashing is something really common.

You didn't like Crysis, that's ok. Many didn't. But it's not worse than other games.

I didn't like COD4 or Halo games, since you like them so much. But they are not worse, are different.

The difference here between you and me, is that you don't see me here saying COD 4 or Halo games are subpar. And you won't see me doing that nowhere, and specifically you won't see me bashing COD 4 on a COD4 related thread.

You can't see the difference between telling your opinion and deliberately try to blend the reality. One thing is to say that you don't like Crysis AI, because it acts in a way you don't like. And one completely different is to just say it's subpar because of the same reason. If you can't see the difference in this, well...

On another note you say Predator is not reality, but you seem to forget that neither it is Crysis. Again Crysis is a GAME and it's AI is wonderfully programed to copy the behaviour expected in a situation like the people in Predator and First Blood. You don't like it. That doesn't mean it's not a superb AI. Hope you finally understand.


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 5, 2008)

DarkMatter said:


> In the end is a matter on how you express your opinions. Better still how people that didn't like it express it, as Crysis bashing is something really common.
> 
> You didn't like Crysis, that's ok. Many didn't. But it's not worse than other games.
> 
> ...



Lack of understanding was never a problem.


----------



## DarkMatter (Jun 5, 2008)

farlex85 said:


> Lack of understanding was never a problem.



Must be the language.

I have one specific example:

TBH I played the game in spanish and when they say "where are you" there's clearly fear reflected in their voice. Maybe was not the case in english version and translators simply managed to improve the game with that subtle accent in the voice. I don't know.

You haven't seen Predator, you say. In Predator the soldiers are scared to the point of shit their pants, but they don't run scared anywhere even when mutilated bodies of their friends are acumulating. They are soldiers. They are trained and whenever they hear something they don't move and try to guess where the danger is. If you see any documental of african predators you will see preys acting like that and predators trying to be invisible to the victim. In Predator and Crysis the predator has the ability to actually be invisible and that's the reason they behave in a manner that makes you think they don't react, but they DO.

In comparison in Halo only the garden dwarfds (whatever their name is) retreat in panic and has nothing to do with the situation. All of them will only and always retreat when you kill the boss the belong to.


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 5, 2008)

May be the language. My initial intent was never to bash crysis, just to say that I hoped that gameplay of Crysis is improved in areas, such as the AI. Then we got into the whole AI debate. I think I already made my views on that clear enough, even if I didn't explain the particular instances well enough. You could just say it wasn't what I was hoping for, and I hope w/ the expansion it is improved upon.


----------



## DarkMatter (Jun 5, 2008)

farlex85 said:


> May be the language. My initial intent was never to bash crysis, just to say that I hoped that gameplay of Crysis is improved in areas, such as the AI. Then we got into the whole AI debate. I think I already made my views on that clear enough, even if I didn't explain the particular instances well enough. You could just say it wasn't what I was hoping for, and I hope w/ the expansion it is improved upon.



Nah it's all ok. 

But I can't resist to hate you because you haven't seen Predator films! 
That's like saying you didnt saw Predator films! Wait...
No, seriously I find it hard to understand Crysis gameplay without seing Predator as it certainly is based on that film.


----------



## OnBoard (Jun 5, 2008)

Didn't see this mentioned here, browsed quickly through. From another forum, don't know the source.

"Contrary to earlier reports, Crysis Warhead will be released as a standalone sequel in the Fall.

Maximum freedom, maximum explosions and maximum Psycho! Electronic Arts Inc. and award-winning independent studio Crytek today announced Crysis Warhead – the parallel story to Crysis, one of the most critically-acclaimed first person shooters and PC games of 2007. Shipping exclusively for the PC this autumn Crysis Warhead is the first title to be developed at Crytek´s Budapest studio, and is built on a new, enhanced and optimized version of Crytek’s CryENGINE 2 technology. "


----------



## cool_recep (Jun 5, 2008)

Finally we saw Nomad


----------



## GJSNeptune (Jun 5, 2008)

It's not really a sequel though. It's the same story through a different character.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jun 5, 2008)

cool_recep said:


> Finally we saw Nomad



I think everyone is assuming that's Psycho. I want Nomad to be a native American.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Jun 5, 2008)

GJSNeptune said:


> Wow. Bold even. That was like two pages ago though. Pick fights, much? I wasn't trolling, but why are _you_ trolling _me_? Can't say I'm surprised.




I really hope you quit this "I know you are, but what am I" bullshit. I defend people that don't deserve your abuse.:shadedshu


----------



## GJSNeptune (Jun 5, 2008)

cool_recep said:


> Finally we saw Nomad



This is Psycho.



DaedalusHelios said:


> I really hope you quit this "I know you are, but what am I" bullshit. I defend people that don't deserve your abuse.:shadedshu



No. You pick fights. Two pages had gone by before you decided to troll me. Your window of opportunity had long since closed. You're trolling because you dislike me. Get over yourself and stop threadcrapping.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Jun 5, 2008)

GJSNeptune said:


> This is Psycho.
> 
> 
> 
> No. You pick fights. Two pages had gone by before you decided to troll me. Your window of opportunity had long since closed. You're trolling because you dislike me. Get over yourself and stop threadcrapping.



You really won't let this go will you? :shadedshu


----------



## GJSNeptune (Jun 5, 2008)

Are you kidding me? Two pages went by. I thought it was over, and you weren't even involved. Go find a toll bridge to police.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Jun 5, 2008)

GJSNeptune said:


> Are you kidding me? Two pages went by. I thought it was over, and you weren't even involved. Go find a toll bridge to police.



I was just warning you to stop trolling somebody and you said I was trolling because I told you to stop trolling. Thats trolling if I have ever seen it.

I warned trog the same when he always trolled people. If somebody trolls you I will probably do the same with them. I was just trying to keep the peace and you started accusing me of trolling. Its pretty nuts.


----------



## GJSNeptune (Jun 5, 2008)

It wasn't trolling. Shed your obsession. Your vendetta makes you think everything I do is trolling. What you don't realize is that you've become guilty of the crime you've dedicated your life to fighting.

Why would you warn me to stop trolling someone two pages after my pseudo-argument was over? I wasn't even the only one going back and forth with Crash. It's flattering to know that you still have a grudge. Thanks for still thinking about me, but it's time to get back to Crysis: Warhead.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Jun 5, 2008)

GJSNeptune said:


> It wasn't trolling. Shed your obsession. Your vendetta makes you think everything I do is trolling. What you don't realize is that you've become guilty of the crime you've dedicated your life to fighting.
> 
> Why would you warn me to stop trolling someone two pages after my pseudo-argument was over? I wasn't even the only one going back and forth with Crash. It's flattering to know that you still have a grudge. Thanks for still thinking about me, but it's time to get back to Crysis: Warhead.




I have dedicated my life to fighting trolls.
(I can't believe you said that.)

You are so rediculous. I am done with this childish conversation.
(This is the part where you flame me because I am leaving the thread. Or you act like you are glad I am leaving because I "trolled" a troll supposedly)

On the topic of Crysis: Warhead I hope its just an expansion with an update to the Crytec engine. None of us should talk about pirating or reverse engineering any games in this forum because it could get TPU in some legal trouble. Also none of us should accuse others of pirating either because that will cause just as much problems aswell. 

*There is a sale on PS3's at Walmart.


----------



## GJSNeptune (Jun 5, 2008)

*ridiculous (and thank you for starting and ending your own conversation)


Hopefully EA prices this right. I pre-ordered Crysis, and though I enjoyed it, I felt a bit like I somewhat overpaid once I beat it.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jun 5, 2008)

We've got the same case and PSU.

That is all!

Well, maybe not all... has it been officially announced as Psycho?


----------



## GJSNeptune (Jun 5, 2008)

Yeah. Bit-tech (from a link someone posted earlier) mentioned it's through the perspective of Psycho. If you remember the first scene of the game in the transport, you'll recognize the cover as Psycho. The scar. The face. The voice (pretend the cover's talking).

It wouldn't make sense for Nomad to be on the cover. He's on the Crysis cover, only wearing a helmet.


----------



## imperialreign (Jun 5, 2008)

I can't believe this thread hasn't fallen into an all out flame war yet


Anyhow - if this is to be a parallel story line, I sure hope they get the performance issues squared away.  Games released as "parallel" stories don't always go over well, evne when the hype from the first game is still carrying them.

FEAR Extraction Point and FEAR Perseus Mandate both spring to mind instantly.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 7, 2008)

wait...so is this crysis through Psycho's perspective

or is it the continuation of crysis through Psycho's perspective?

or is it a totally knew game through Psycho's perspective?


----------



## GJSNeptune (Jun 7, 2008)

Same story, different character.

But it's different because Psycho had a much different experience.


----------



## Megasty (Jun 7, 2008)

GJSNeptune said:


> Same story, different character.
> 
> But it's different because Psycho had a much different experience.



Yeah, Psycho's role was mainly side missions that really didn't have a place in the first game. He also managed to capture one of those alien exo-frames. How the hell he managed that leaves plenty of room for a second story.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 7, 2008)

hmmmm idk....but iv never had a bad experiance with ubi so ill buy it...hell far cry is still an amazing game in my book.


----------



## erocker (Jun 7, 2008)

imperialreign said:


> I can't believe this thread hasn't fallen into an all out flame war yet



No, but it's close.  If any of you have a problem with another member on these forums, please by all means contact a Moderator.  The last thing I want to see in threads is people bitching back and forth over the stupid intriquicies of trolling, flaming, etc.  Stay on topic an respect one another.  If that can't happen the infractions will pile up and there will be no more posting for those who can't get along.  Thanks.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jun 9, 2008)

I was in Wal-Mart today and I took a look out of curiosity and Crysis had dropped in Price to $39 a couple weeks when I seen it it was still $49 and you could still see the old price tag underneath.
Just ensures me more that there's a sequel around the corner.


----------



## vindows (Jun 9, 2008)

vow...waiting.. .


----------



## Luke (Jun 9, 2008)

i can't wait and i will have new rig to play it on 
the original lags so much on a 7900GT and a 22" wide screen


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jun 9, 2008)

Luke said:


> i can't wait and i will have new rig to play it on
> the original lags so much on a 7900GT and a 22" wide screen



Congrats man, bench that shit and let us know how you run.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jun 14, 2008)

More news
EA Announcment
http://www.ea.com/crysis/news.jsp?newsId=release6408
PC Gamer Cover
http://www.ea.com/crysis/news.jsp?newsId=pcgamer


----------

